# passport to Ireland



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all,
I was thinking of Ireland for or next years hols but him in doors says we have to have a pet passport to visit southern Ireland with the pooch is that right? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

hi

I don't know for sure but I think its unlikely. NI is a part of the Uk and people from the north cross the border to attend dog shows in the south and vice versa.

I will email one of my friends to find out for definate for you.

cheers


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No not needed


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi there is some info on the DEFRA website
http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/support-info/countries.htm if you have any queries you can email or telephone them.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Briarose said:


> Hi there is some info on the DEFRA website
> http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/quarantine/pets/procedures/support-info/countries.htm if you have any queries you can email or telephone them.


"No preparation or documentation is necessary for the movement of pets directly between the UK and the Republic of Ireland"

or as I said No not needed


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there is some info on the DEFRA website
> ...


 sorry Frank your reply came in whilst I got the link and had my reply box open, I didn't realise that you had posted before mine :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No apology necessary Briarose your link helped me find the chapter and verse to qualify/prove what happens in practice.


----------



## jams101 (Dec 22, 2006)

sallytrafic said:


> No apology necessary Briarose your link helped me find the chapter and verse to qualify/prove what happens in practice.


True enough you don't need a pet passport to visit the island of ireland for now, but very soon you will need a passport even to visit Northern Ireland despite it still being in the UK, travel between north and south will not require a passport but to gain entry to scotland from Northern Ireland you will need a passport, Ireland wants to join schengen or whatever it is called......pets well I don't know


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Thanks all for your info . 
Regards


----------

